# Which ISTP Celebrity Are You Most Like?



## QtheCool (Mar 16, 2017)

Personally, I relate to Stanley Kubrick quite a bit. We're both into filmmaking, photography, and chess. And we suck at school. You?


----------



## Runtk (Nov 17, 2016)

None? Don't really believe any celebrity is strongly an ISTP...Unless I meet them and person, which I have not


----------

